# Brick and Concrete Wall Chaser/Groover



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a first for me too. 

That blade on there looks mean, looks like a tool you're going to want to keep a good grip on. And wear a face shield!!! And probably a good respirator or dust mask!!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

me too! looks like a cool animal!:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks badass but I think outside supplied air would be the best way to go. No way to tell what the fibers in cement will do to your lungs a few years down the road.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Following the link to the chinese seller (aliexpress), you'll find some mildly amusing broken English in the description. Mildly amusing, that is, until you get to this gem:
5. Maintenance: open the gear box. Add butter.
I'm still laughing.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think I'm trusting Chinese engineering when my face is 6" from that spinning death wheel. :laughing:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

YouTube is loaded with British videos showing the European version of such tooling.

Not withstanding WWII, Europe still has an astonishing amount of legacy stone structures -- for which this type of power tool is the way to go.

The rooms are already so tiny that no-one wants to fur the interior walls out.

They are also in love with brick -- going so far as to double brick many walls.

CBUs + red brick, lay upon layer !


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That thing is destroying the wall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I don't think I'm trusting Chinese engineering when my face is 6" from that spinning death wheel. :laughing:


I've seen plenty of guys (including myself) use Harbor Freight tools and none of them blow up or self destruct.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Look at the company's web site 

http://www.macroza.com/en/

The one in the YouTube video is not some harbor freight special - it's made by a 50 year old Eurpoean company.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Might that have a wood bit useful in log homes?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Might that have a wood bit useful in log homes?



I don't know about log houses , but I would have come in real handy for the AAC block house I had to wire. Every wire in the place was placed into routed channels, covered over with a filler and then buried in with thin set mortar . But the channels in that house were made using plain old skill saws with wood cutting bits . AAC block is an unreal house building method, but one was enough for me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cow said:


> That's a first for me too.
> 
> That blade on there looks mean, looks like a tool you're going to want to keep a good grip on. And wear a face shield!!! And probably a good respirator or dust mask!!


It must make quite a bit of dust. The operator is wearing goggles and still has to squint his eyes. :chinese:


----------

